# What should a begginer breeder breed and get more info?



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

I need help find and good fish to start breeding wht should i use?
and plz post some webs sites to look at for info on the fish plz.


And can some1 pm me to tell me how to send fish in mail?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

well, killifish breed easily and platies just breed if u keep them together. theres guppies too. neon tetras might be fun but all of these need another grow up tank for the fry. the neon tetras will need a seperate breeding tank as well as the killifish i think. you could try bettas but they are a lot of work and you need a lot of jars to house the adult fry.


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

i tryed guppies it worked but the fry died yesterday
and i did battas but that did not work

wht about anglefish?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try threshers....


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

wht is that
but wht do u think about breedin agles


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

for now i would suggest sticking to livebearers such as guppy, molly, swordtails, platys, mosquito fish stuff like that. you will need more than just 2 tanks though. you will also need airpumps and sponge filters and most of all, you will need time.

start with guppys, then molly, and then the more tempermantal and easily stressed out swordtails and platys.

to know how each one breeds, thier cycles, water preferences and stuff like that, google them. you will find tons of information. read up well before you proceed.

Angels are cichlids and require more attention than live bearers. unlike live bearers, they will choose thier mates. you cant decide who gets to be with who and determine the outcome. dont venture into that as yet.

all the best and welcome to the madness!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would suggest that first one should become reasonably proficient at keeping the fish they have healthy and stable...
if you want to try breeding ; you will need to be prepared before you even start....
prepared = knowledge of the species...equipment....and foods..
i would not think it to be a good thing to jump to another species you have no knowledge of when you have had no success with any of the other species that have bred for you..
get the guppies right..then move on to the next species.


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

can u make a list of the stuff that i will need to breed sword fish or platies
plz


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

wht other fish is esey plz help


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

like Loha said, stick with the guppys for now.


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

i have done guppise for like a llong time


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

have you had any success?


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

yes i have but i got borad of guppies i want to breed angelfish


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

ummmm angels talk to Lohachata, Ron V and EMC7. they can help you out but personally i would suggest u read up on live bearers and then venture into angels and other cichlids.


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

ok ty but do u no other fish to that r like cheap


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

in this hobby....nothing is cheap.


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

lol ok ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

killifish!!!! but youll need tons of containers, they are pretty hardy and they breed easily if u find a pair , try platies its fun watching the color go into the fry as they grow up, i got about 3 varieties in one batch


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

do u no where i can get cheap contaners?
and does any1 have som baby platies that i can pay for and you send them


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i do!!! about 12


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

how much and wht is shipping going to cost 
if u need it my zip is 34952
and i cant get it if its to expensis


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Umm you say youve been doing guppies for a long time but you just said all of your guppy's fry died, I would think that if you have had them for quite a while and were well experienced then you wouldn't have had a whole group of baby guppies die. lol
I think you need to slow down and do some research, breeding is the next step in fish and it seems like you don't have the greatest attention span lol I see your young and when I was 13 I couldn't focus for more than 3 minutes lol 
I would also say any live bearer (platys, mollies, swordtails, endlers) would be your best option. Are you leaving the babies with the parents or do you have a separate tank for the babies or at least a in the tank area sectioned off?
If your sick of guppies, doing another live bearer would be your cheapest option because you can just donate your guppies to someone and keep your same setup with just different fish


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

and waht i meant about containers were the big plastic ones too keep eggs for the killifish. i dont think you would need tons of containers(my bad) if you are only breeding one species of killifish. shallow plastic ones, ummm mabe the dollar shop or amazon.com


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

hey eddie we are the same age!!! i just noticed that(sorry, im really random


----------



## EdDiE (Jul 25, 2009)

ok and i think about stuff for a long time and i keep the fry to them self but i was away and my reteird sis did not feed them and left it open and the cat got them and i have done livething but im tried of them and i want to do eather killis or angelfish 
so ok


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

No need to get upset man just giving advise, good luck


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

the postage price is gonna be somewherre near $20-$30 it depends on how big the pakage is and the weight

it might be cheaper


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

you should try killifishes,or cherry shrimps


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

FYI this is a old thread


----------

